# Just passed ROFR



## yumdrey (Dec 3, 2009)

Hello!
I want to share the news that my recent purchase of HGVC LV Hilton (Karen Ave.) just passed ROFR.:whoopie: 
It is 2BR platinum (7000 points), annual usage starts at 2010. Purchase price is $6,400.


----------



## DG001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow... thats huge! Thats almost .. _ahem._. half-price of the previous annual 7K point price!


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 3, 2009)

Congratulations!  Can I ask where you found that deal?  A broker or ebay?

Kurt


----------



## linsj (Dec 3, 2009)

That's a _great_ deal. Congrats. Hilton must not be buying back anything these days, except maybe Hawaii. (I have no proof; just an educated guess.)


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 3, 2009)

yumdrey said:


> Hello!
> I want to share the news that my recent purchase of HGVC LV Hilton (Karen Ave.) just passed ROFR.:whoopie:
> It is 2BR platinum (7000 points), annual usage starts at 2010. Purchase price is $6,400.



WOW!!  You often see gold weeks now for less than $1/pt but rarely see platinum pts for less $1/pt.

Great Buy.


----------



## Negociant (Dec 3, 2009)

yumdrey said:


> Hello!
> I want to share the news that my recent purchase of HGVC LV Hilton (Karen Ave.) just passed ROFR.:whoopie:
> It is 2BR platinum (7000 points), annual usage starts at 2010. Purchase price is $6,400.



How long did the process take?  In other words, when did you sign the purchase and sale agreement?  

And I bet we all want to know where you found this!


----------



## yumdrey (Dec 3, 2009)

I bought it from ebay. I bought it on Nov. 16, sent a letter to Hilton on 18th and got a waiver letter today.
I think Hilton still exercise ROFR for LV strip & Hawaii properties where sales are still going on.
I watch ebay everyday, and there are so many great deals these days.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Great Find!*

Wow that is a fantastic buy!  I look at HGVC listings on ebay from time to time but obviously I wasn't looking when that listing was up. Could you post the link to the listing? Maybe the seller has some more great buys out there for us to find.

Again, congratulations on a great deal! 

Jon


----------



## steeler (Dec 3, 2009)

Congrats!  

My purchase of 3400 Gold pts (1 BDRM) at Las Vegas Hilton (Karen Ave) for $1,800, just passed Hilton's ROFR as well.  It is my understanding that because of the economy they are not excercising their ROFR -- especially for this specific location.


----------



## bosco0633 (Dec 4, 2009)

I passed ROFR this year on a 5000 point Seaworld.  I purchased right here on TUG for 3100.00.  This year.  Total cost was 3800.00 with fees, but the owner covered all the closing costs for me.  I think you wont see this next year when they have money in the budget to buy back


----------



## yumdrey (Dec 4, 2009)

steeler said:


> It is my understanding that because of the economy they are not excercising their ROFR -- especially for this specific location.



That is my guess too. Karen Ave. will face SA soon, so hilton needs owners who pay for it.
I will put the link when the transfer is done, I still keep my fingers crossed for fast and accurate transfer, and don't want to talk too loud until it's done 
There were not many ROFR info on TUG these days, so I wanted to share my ROFR experience with other TUGGERS who are interested in it.


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 4, 2009)

There is a thread over on TS4Ms about ROFR at HGVC.  The last post showed that HGVC had waived ROFR on every offer.


----------



## gshipley (Dec 9, 2009)

Bill4728 said:


> There is a thread over on TS4Ms about ROFR at HGVC.  The last post showed that HGVC had waived ROFR on every offer.



Wow... I am glad I got out a few months ago.  I was able to get 10k for my 7000 point package.  Looks like prices have really fallen.


----------



## namuh (Dec 9, 2009)

I've been following Ebay auctions for a few months, and that $6400 price is an anomaly.  Usually a Vegas 7000 pt will go for around $9,000 but some in the low $8,000s if it is the Karen property, and at least mid to high $9,000 for Flamingo.  The 5000 pt units have really fallen, to where I would say they are less than $4,000 on average.


----------



## jsb15 (Dec 17, 2009)

*More ROFR info*

Just got my estoppel letter and ROFR waiver on a LV Hilton 7000 point platinum for $9650+closing fees.  Even though my MF begin in 2010, the seller rescued all 7000 2009 points for my use at no additional expense so I start with 14000 in the account.  I figured those extra points are worth at least $1400 putting my net cost into the $8000 range.  Not quite as good as Yumdey or the just listed Flamingo property at hardly over $1/point but I am looking forward to being in HGVC.


----------



## JM48 (Dec 17, 2009)

Well now I just might have a chance!!

 I just bought @ Karen Ave. 5000 pts. Gold on E bay for $2700.00.
 I heard from the the people handling the sale today they said it probably won't pass ROFR because it is under $3000.00.

 I hope it doesn't take too long for them to decide!

 JM


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 17, 2009)

namuh said:


> I've been following Ebay auctions for a few months, and that $6400 price is an anomaly.  Usually a Vegas 7000 pt will go for around $9,000 but some in the low $8,000s if it is the Karen property, and at least mid to high $9,000 for Flamingo.  The 5000 pt units have really fallen, to where I would say they are less than $4,000 on average.


This is true but she bought at the Flamingo which doesn't have ROFR.   So if you can find someone to sell, you get a killer deal. BUT you're right, you will not often find someone selling 7000 platinum points for so low of price.

Edited:  OP bought at HGVC (Karen street- Hilton hotel) not Flamingo.


----------



## yumdrey (Dec 17, 2009)

jsb15 said:


> Just got my estoppel letter and ROFR waiver on a LV Hilton 7000 point platinum for $9650+closing fees.  Even though my MF begin in 2010, the seller rescued all 7000 2009 points for my use at no additional expense so I start with 14000 in the account.  I figured those extra points are worth at least $1400 putting my net cost into the $8000 range.  Not quite as good as Yumdey or the just listed Flamingo property at hardly over $1/point but I am looking forward to being in HGVC.



That's great deal! You will love HGVC. I love my HGVC, that's why I bought another one. HGVC is one of the most flexible system and owner friendly.


----------



## yumdrey (Dec 17, 2009)

JM48 said:


> Well now I just might have a chance!!
> 
> I just bought @ Karen Ave. 5000 pts. Gold on E bay for $2700.00.
> I heard from the the people handling the sale today they said it probably won't pass ROFR because it is under $3000.00.
> ...



Yes, I remember that on ebay  
Don't worry, you will pass ROFR. Today, another 5000 points annual in seaworld was sold for similar price on ebay ($2755.05). I believe HGVC doesn't exercise ROFR for gold seasons these days.
Congrats!
I already listed your sale on TUG sales database on Dec. 15 (right after the auction was done).


----------



## yumdrey (Dec 17, 2009)

Bill4728 said:


> This is true but she bought at the Flamingo which doesn't have ROFR.   So if you can find someone to sell, you get a killer deal. BUT you're right, you will not often find someone selling 7000 platinum points for so ow of price.



For Flamingo property, that is true... but I purchased Karen Ave (LV Hilton).
I bought my Flamingo unit 20 months ago, and it was a killer deal at that moment, but I have seen much better deals on ebay these days.


----------



## yumdrey (Jan 1, 2010)

*ebay info*

This info is for Tuggers who asked me about this purchase before. I got many PMs and e-mails, and I promised them to post this after I have a recorded deed.
Ebay item # 130340339328
Seller was Sumday Vacations
If you searched this sale with "HGVC" or "Hilton grand vacation(s)", you would miss it. 
Sumday vacations had some negative feedback here on TUG, so maybe tuggers avoided bidding. Also, the auction was done in the middle of afternoon (while other TS auctions are over at 6pm-11pm), so maybe it affected bidding too.
One thing I liked from this auction was, total closing cost which included HGVC transfer fee ($299) was $348. When I considered a deed recording fee, it was a free closing.
For me, Sumday vacations was easy to work with, they replied to my e-mail within an hour and tried to meet my expectation/requirement. 
I checked the new deed was recorded on Dec. 24, so overall process until deed recording was taking about 5 weeks. I think it will take 1-2 more weeks until Hilton update my account.
If you have any more question about this deal, please PM me, I will reply to you personally.
Happy New Year!


----------



## Seth Nock (Jan 1, 2010)

There are a many companies that "broker" timeshares on EBAY without licenses.  In most states, that is illegal and won't protect you against misrepresentation or outright theft.  This company has the nerve to state "SUMDAY VACATIONS ASSUMES NO LIABILITY FOR INFORMATION THAT HAS BEEN MISREPRESENTED TO OUR OFFICE BY THE SELLING PARTY OR THE RESORT STAFF. "  They also close the unit themselves without offering a title search.  This means that although you own the property, you may not have marketable title.  It should raise a red flag when the selling company requires that they close your unit.  They don't want anyone else looking at the deed.

Furthermore, it states "THIS AUCTION IS BINDING UPON THE WINNING BIDDER.  This is in violation of EBAY's rules.  If they violate EBAY's rules, what other rules are they violating?  It also states that if you don't go through with the purchase, they will leave you negative feedback.  EBAY does not allow a seller to give a potential buyer negative feedback on EBAY Real Estate Auctions. 

There are a few companies who advertise on EBAY which provide fraudulent Right of First Refusal paperwork.  Hilton is aware of those companies.  These buyers will not have clean title as it have been sold with faulse documentation.  

There is a reason that some selling companies get lower bids than others.  For your sake, I hope you have marketable title, but you won't know until you try to sell your unit.


----------



## Seth Nock (Jan 1, 2010)

yumdrey said:


> This info is for Tuggers who asked me about this purchase before. I got many PMs and e-mails, and I promised them to post this after I have a recorded deed.
> Ebay item # 130340339328
> Seller was Sumday Vacations
> If you searched this sale with "HGVC" or "Hilton grand vacation(s)", you would miss it.
> ...



PM me a copy of the deed.  I will let you know if it appears to be correct, but I am not a title officer (nor is the seller). sethnock@hotmail.com


----------



## yumdrey (Jan 1, 2010)

Thank you Seth for your great advice.
I will scan and send the new deed as soon as I get it by mail.
Ebay purchases always have risk, but the prices are irresistable


----------



## Seth Nock (Jan 2, 2010)

yumdrey said:


> Thank you Seth for your great advice.
> I will scan and send the new deed as soon as I get it by mail.
> Ebay purchases always have risk, but the prices are irresistable



I hope it turns out well.  The thing that made me most suspicious is that they seller stated that it originally sold for $12,000.  An annual 7000 point Hilton Las Vegas never sold for less than $20,000.  As they claim no responsibility, I am hoping it is not a biannual nor a 3500 point unit.  Did the seller email you a copy of the unrecorded deed to proof?


----------



## yumdrey (Jan 2, 2010)

Seth Nock said:


> I hope it turns out well.  The thing that made me most suspicious is that they seller stated that it originally sold for $12,000.  An annual 7000 point Hilton Las Vegas never sold for less than $20,000.  As they claim no responsibility, I am hoping it is not a biannual nor a 3500 point unit.  Did the seller email you a copy of the unrecorded deed to proof?



Yes, I got estoppel letter and ROFR waiver letter on early December along with unrecorded deed.
I also thought it was so cheap (originally sold for $12,000), and when I checked Clark county deed record, the seller (previous owner) bought it directly from Hilton on 2001 for $18,990.


----------



## flexonguy (Jan 6, 2010)

yumdrey

What is the link to the Clark County web site to check deeds?  I need to check one myself.  I think you posted on to Orange county in an earlier post.


----------



## yumdrey (Jan 7, 2010)

Here it is :
http://recorder.co.clark.nv.us/oncorewebecommerce/Search.aspx


----------



## smokyhill (Jan 7, 2010)

yumdrey said:


> Here it is :
> http://recorder.co.clark.nv.us/oncorewebecommerce/Search.aspx



Thanks!    I was just able to check mine. All was good.


----------



## flexonguy (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks Yumdrey

I will have to tell you about my transaction after all is done


----------



## yumdrey (Jan 11, 2010)

flexonguy said:


> Thanks Yumdrey
> 
> I will have to tell you about my transaction after all is done



You're welcome!
Flexonguy, looking forward to hear your story


----------

